# 17x8 wheels



## got_GTO (Apr 16, 2008)

i've been trying to find some rims that would fit the 17 tires that come with the car (well not the originals but the same size). trying to cut down on cost since i recently got these tires but i might just have to go with new tires. i've been looking at a few sites and it doesn't seem to be a popular size. i have been trying to find some black rims but so far i've mostly only found some chrome ones.

how expensive would it be to get rims painted?

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

You could try WheelMax.com or I know I was talking to the guys at summit and they came up with a set of American Racing rims I think that they were black with chrome lips. The offset was only a 38mm instead of a 42mm but they said they would still fit the tires and the car


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Also I would stay away from painting the rims if you want them black have them powder coated. That will last much longer and look nicer.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Here's a few options for you, let us know if you have any questions.

17" GTO wheels 

As for painting: 

If done right they can come out great. A lot of people prefer to powder coat due to the strength gain of the finish. I have used some local powder coaters here in phoenix that have done a good job for me. Price was about $75.00 a wheel if I remember right. From my experience, this usually turns out the best if you have the entire wheel done. If you are planning on having them mask off a polished lip or any portion of the wheel, ask them if they can show you a sample of one that they have done before. This is not easy for every company to do. 

-Travis


----------

